# I wanna feel like a rock all the time



## Angrybird (Nov 25, 2015)

My experiences in the past are very limited and definately uneducated....this is why I am here. I haven't ran anything in 4 years and am about to go back on. Here's what I'm thinking and please any and ALL advice and criticism is welcome. I plan on a sustanon base at 750mgrms a week with 400 mgrms of decca for my joints and then.....I dunno I'm lost, I like EQ a bunch but it doesn't make me as "hard" as I like, could be a product quality issue but who knows, I LOVE tren but that's an EOD and honestly I can't afford that.

Any help on another product for that rock feel....oor maybe my whole plan is flawed lol


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 25, 2015)

i would personally do test e 600-700 a week along with 400-500 npp man with tbol 80 mg but thats me. very big fan of tbol since no bloat ya know. if your decide to do EQ let me know man how you feel with the compound. heard alot of pussy things about it like you have to take 600 a week to feel anything on it but thats what people say. heard vascularity is awesome on it also but i eventually want to try it. the rock is very big and lean built so i would stay away from bloating compounds etcc if thats what your goal is to really look like him.. my 2 cents! happy lifting brotha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 25, 2015)

Why sus? I would run a one estered test instead.

And deca doesnt give you a hard look because of the water retention. Tren is not eod...nothing has to be eod. You could get tren e for just a tad bit more than deca in cost.


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 25, 2015)

I like sus because of how long it lasts I chose decca just for my joints and the only tren I personally have experience with was tren 75 and I was told it only had a 2 day Ester and to pop eod....what suggestions would you have for what I want?


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh for the record I don't want to LOOK like "The Rock" I want to feel rock hard like solid. But thank you testfreak for the advice. I have ran EQ a bunch and I do like it and yeah 600 is about the minimum to really feel stuff but it's the longevity in EQ that I like. Gains seem more natural, jus my opinion tho I'm no expert


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2015)

Try some viagra...you will feel like a rock!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 25, 2015)

Your choosing your gear for the wrong reasons


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 25, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Try some viagra...you will feel like a rock!



Or drive a Chevy


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 25, 2015)

Bump ^ Cobra knows his shit.  I did test e 500 tren e 500, but couldn't take the sides of tren.  I was sweating all of the time and cardio sucked, felt lethargic.  Best cycle for me was Test e 600, Deca 600 with a dbol kickstart.  I swear by it.  Felt great, good gains, hard muscles!!!  You haven't been "on" in 4 years and your a new member to this site, I'd do some research and see what has worked for others here first.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't know but when you say you want to harden I.e feel like a rock a few compounds come to mind quickly the first being mast the second being tren the third being winny.... But really you should listen to what cobra has to say...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 25, 2015)

You are using sus cause you like how long that lasts...why does it matter if it lasts long or not? What about all the short esters in sus that burn out quickly and cause you to constantly be in a peak or a valley? Stick to one ester...theres no magic here.

You choose deca for your joints....some guys do this but its mainly because their joints hurt from other products they are taking. Like taking an ai for estrogen due to high aromatization from test. Dont pick a compound with joint pain as your priority...thats not going to get you anywhere. 

If you want to feel rock hard then you need to be fairly lean and use the compounds superbane has listed...those are the best hardeners you can use. Then there is your diet...this is the main thing that will give you the hardest look. 

Tren 75 is an acetate ester...its half life 2-3 days. It can still be injected mon wed fri. Most of the time tren a is brewed at a lower dose but the dose doesnt reflect the ester. You can get tren e and it has a 7 day half life just like test e or any thing that has the enanthate ester. 

Test e
Tren e
Diet


There ya go brother


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 25, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why sus? I would run a one estered test instead.
> 
> And deca doesnt give you a hard look because of the water retention. Tren is not eod...nothing has to be eod. You could get tren e for just a tad bit more than deca in cost.



Yep, I ran Tren 2 x per week, right along side my TRT injections.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2015)

400mg of deca a week is high if it's just for joint aid. All you need is 100-200mg a week of it. And I echo what Conra is saying.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 25, 2015)

Tren for the win.  

If I run my test at the same or higher than tren the sides seam to be less. And as long as I stay away from carbs before bed the night sweats are not as bad ( thanks Savage) 

750 test e
600 tren e 
AI to suit you. 

1200 NAC Ed


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 26, 2015)

My last cycle was off the hook (hard as a rock)

750/wk Test C
400/wk Mast P
100/wk NPP (once a week) for joints and I need it!
TNE for back/ leg days or no panties night
Adex as needed

I know you dont like frequent pins but I swear by the Mast P EOD.  Its worth it.  Or just go with Mast E.  Keep your diet in check like Cobra said.

I busted my ass on the weight pile every morning before work and really disciplined myself and watched my diet and ate clean.  On occasion I like to fuk with Cobra about Carbs and macs but I listened  and swear by it now.
^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^ With out dicipline to do this, it doesnt matter what you take your results wont be as good^^^^^


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2015)

I ran eq at 300 a week and was veiny and hard as fukk. If people say u need 600 or more of eq is usually because they're pussies and don't know how to train/eat.


----------



## Rider (Nov 26, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> My experiences in the past are very limited and definately uneducated....this is why I am here. I haven't ran anything in 4 years and am about to go back on. Here's what I'm thinking and please any and ALL advice and criticism is welcome. I plan on a sustanon base at 750mgrms a week with 400 mgrms of decca for my joints and then.....I dunno I'm lost, I like EQ a bunch but it doesn't make me as "hard" as I like, could be a product quality issue but who knows, I LOVE tren but that's an EOD and honestly I can't afford that.
> 
> Any help on another product for that rock feel....oor maybe my whole plan is flawed lol



You can do Tren Enan instead of Tren ace.  That'll be just twice a week shots instead.  Also, you might like Masteron for your goals.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 26, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> My last cycle was off the hook (hard as a rock)



Your muscles were pretty hard too!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 26, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> I like sus because of how long it lasts I chose decca just for my joints and the only tren I personally have experience with was tren 75 and I was told it only had a 2 day Ester and to pop eod....what suggestions would you have for what I want?



There is a post on here on esters somewhere. You need to begin by reading that I think.  Tren 75MG would be tren acetate. Tren 200 or so would be tren enanthate which can be taken once per week.  Just one example of Esters at play. 

Another would be nandrolone decanoate making you a little watery.  You can try nandrolone phenyl propionate and probably see less water, same joint benefit but inject twice per week.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is a post on here on esters somewhere. You need to begin by reading that I think.  Tren 75MG would be tren acetate. Tren 200 or so would be tren enanthate which can be taken once per week.  Just one example of Esters at play.
> 
> Another would be nandrolone decanoate making you a little watery.  You can try nandrolone phenyl propionate and probably see less water, same joint benefit but inject twice per week.



Éste?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11481-A-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Understanding-AAS-Esters


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> My experiences in the past are very limited and definately uneducated....this is why I am here. I haven't ran anything in 4 years and am about to go back on. Here's what I'm thinking and please any and ALL advice and criticism is welcome. I plan on a sustanon base at 750mgrms a week with 400 mgrms of decca for my joints and then.....I dunno I'm lost, I like EQ a bunch but it doesn't make me as "hard" as I like, could be a product quality issue but who knows, I LOVE tren but that's an EOD and honestly I can't afford that.
> 
> Any help on another product for that rock feel....oor maybe my whole plan is flawed lol



A beginner running a test cycle done right at 500mg's a week should make your muscles pretty damn hard. "My experiences in the past are very limited and definately uneducated....this is why I am here. I haven't ran anything in 4 years and am about to go back on" <----- That being said I don't see much reason to run anything other than.

500mg/wk Test E (pin 250mg every 3.5 days) for 13 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night
.25mg Arimidex EOD for 13 weeks
250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) for 13 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night bumped up to 1000 IU everyday for the last 10 days leading up to pct. 

Start PCT in week 15 Clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10

Keep Raloxifene on hand in case signs of Gynecomastia appear.

I don't understand why so many guy's try to run before they learn how to walk. Contrary to popular belief, 500mgs of test per week is a lot of fuking steroids! At your stage in the game you don't need all that other bullshit. And for all intents & purposes it sounds like you are a gym rat that has no plans to compete in any contest. So stacking all those steroids together is even more ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that you are strapped for cash this and that.

Not trying to be a dick to you either sir just trying to help you make a more logical decision.


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 26, 2015)

Your right and I appreciate it, I'm sure it gets annoying reading all the dumbass questions and statements of rookies who don't know their shit, I admit I know nothing other than what I hear or read and that's why I'm here.

I appreciate all the help I get , doesn't mattered if it sounds rude or not. I read the introduction to esters for beginners (I think that's the title) this morning, I'm starting to get a better understanding of WHY I get the responses I get. So again thank you I do appreciate it


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> Your right and I appreciate it, I'm sure it gets annoying reading all the dumbass questions and statements of rookies who don't know their shit, I admit I know nothing other than what I hear or read and that's why I'm here.
> 
> I appreciate all the help I get , doesn't mattered if it sounds rude or not. I read the introduction to esters for beginners (I think that's the title) this morning, I'm starting to get a better understanding of WHY I get the responses I get. So again thank you I do appreciate it



They are only dumbass questions if the questions are really statements of ignorance and the people saying it are not open to suggestions. You sound logical and willing to make wise choices.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 27, 2015)

Tren, sdrol, var can make you feel rock solid...compounds that don't retain as much water. But with that said, diet and genetics are the most important factor to this...You gotta eat clean and lean (lots of protein) don't go carb/fat crazy. I'm already a lean guy to start with so my genetics help me look rock solid when I use these compounds


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 27, 2015)

I appreciate all the help guys, I'm noticing a theme about diet, can anyone point me twords a specific thread about diet? I've seen the diet section but much like I was sent the esters thread I was looking for a beginners guide maybe?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 28, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> I appreciate all the help guys, I'm noticing a theme about diet, can anyone point me twords a specific thread about diet? I've seen the diet section but much like I was sent the esters thread I was looking for a beginners guide maybe?



I'm not sure if this thread exists here. But you can google it or search the forum..diet is simple. If you don't have diet down yet you shouldn't be running AAS imo. But it all depends on your personal goals athlete, powerlifter, bodybuilder etc..diets will vary but either way a lot of food is required. Protein=muscle eat more of that (whey isolate, Steak, chicken, etc.) Im into bodybuilding so diet is a important, and it's the hardest part of all in my opinion to stay on top of a clean diet all the time. Consistency, Ambition, Passion and Moderation is the key. Go do some reading. Gd luck.


----------

